# [0.3.7] Display of CUDA/OpenCL and Memory Used?



## newfellow (Nov 23, 2009)

*[0.3.7-0.3.8] Display of CUDA/OpenCL and Memory Used?*

Well, nothing wrong in them, but for first 'Used Memory' on NVIDIA cards. That accurate or just bogus. cards running here on 640x480 desktop and lowest there is saying ~86-90MB on idle with no display. Looks like cool feature.

Other is this, here is an 65nm 9800GTX from BFG:






This states no CUDA nor OpenCL. Using drivers v191.07 CUDA works just fine just encoded couple videos to test.I have absolutely no clue how to check OpenCL.  (Clocks are correct and downclocked)


Here's same machine 40nm HD5850 from ASUS:





Also saying no OpenCL using 9.12 beta 5 drivers here. Just curious are the 9.11 beta 4 OpenCL/ATI Stream drivers the only drivers out there that supports OpenCL? I mean doesn't the new ones support this feature at all.

Funny thing in this is when you take the ATIXCoder dump it runing on any other driver than 9.11 beta 4 OpenCL drivers. FPS is like (same source vid) 100-130 FPS HD while with the 9.11 this same damn fps is over 400FPS. So, I think there's something missing on the 'new' drivers we're getting from AMD/ATI.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2009)

hmm cuda should be enabled for your card, do you have a cuda dll in your windows system directory? contact me on instant messenger so we can try to debug it


----------



## skylamer (Nov 23, 2009)

install 195.55


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 23, 2009)

191.07 should have cuda support, so this needs to be investigated


----------



## newfellow (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't have an MSN sorry about that. This isn't an issue I would have on usage it's just something noticed on latest GPU-Z missing. CUDA dlls are on box and functional (system32\ and SysWOW64\ has nvcuda.dll and nvcuda32.dll).

Anyway, any file or registry you need just hit on question I'll get it the value/file if it's there. using Windows 7 x64 same flaw is at Vista x64.

Screen from CUDA-Z same setup:


----------



## newfellow (Nov 24, 2009)

uhh, ATI OpenCL drivers v9.11 Beta 4 ATI Stream:






OpenCL detection seems to have something still also.

*Edit*:

Fail to mention that installation did include the OpenCL.dll's on %systemroot%\system32\ and %ProgramW6432%\ATI Stream\bin\x86_64 and %ProgramFiles%\ATI Stream\bin\x86_64 just wanted to see, if GPU-Z could detect it. The default is kinda funny as in x86 systems it's %ProgramFiles%\ATI Stream\bin\x86 and in x64 it's %ProgramFiles%\ATI Stream\bin\x86_64 and all this required an SDK to be with-in system and as far I looked it I cannot imaging opencl.dll to be ever part of drivers at %windir%\system32 folder as it's supported by multiple platforms.

funny thing is opencl.dll is not registered dll file. I don't have a slightest clue how it could be query. Unless simply by check for the file/version/library .lib. Also Driver alone doesn't make any kind of variable to the system nor does it include the dll searched registry through listing and found absolutely no way of detection does he driver or device support OpenCL.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2009)

if you dont have msn do you have icq, aim or any other instant messenger?

edit: could be 64-bit issue .. gpuz only tries to load nvcuda.dll ... anyone else with w7 64 who can confirm that the cuda checkbox isnt working?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 24, 2009)

cuda is checked for me buut thats only when I set my gtx260 as a primary.  Cuda is disabled when you have an ATI card as your primary and nvidia as a secondary(physx)  I show no opencl check on either of my cards.  Im using the 9.11 opencl drivers and 191.07 nvidia drivers.


----------



## newfellow (Nov 25, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> cuda is checked for me buut thats only when I set my gtx260 as a primary.  Cuda is disabled when you have an ATI card as your primary and nvidia as a secondary(physx)  I show no opencl check on either of my cards.  Im using the 9.11 opencl drivers and 191.07 nvidia drivers.



Yep, can verify this yet cuda is functional in that ATI/NVIDIA setup of yours tested it like 3 ways to sun down. However, this same "issue" or similar "issue" also seems to happen on 2 DVIs on NVIDIA other with "very" small resolution for some reason, but agree that probably quickest way to test this is to simply include 2 cards as some modes on nvidia only works just fine.

can't exactly call this an problem even as everything works just great except indentify.


----------



## norbi1988 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

I'm user of Vista x64 SP2, GF 8800GT with latest whql drivers 195.62 they added OpenCL support to my card but gpu-z 0.3.7 don't show it (OpenCL box is not checked).

Sorry for my bad english. I want to gpu-z be the best app. 

Best regards,


----------



## newfellow (Nov 29, 2009)

@195.62 WHQL

lol, now we got OpenCL and PhysX CUDA is still missing:






Funny thing probably is the ATI card not having OpenCL on OpenCL drivers:







Although, have to remind that this setup *is not* cards alone they are standing on same board at these screenshots with v1.02 physx patch.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 30, 2009)

set the nvidia card as the primary display and cuda will be there.  opencl is still missing for me too on the ati.


----------



## newfellow (Nov 30, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> set the nvidia card as the primary display and cuda will be there.  opencl is still missing for me too on the ati.



that is correct as before. Funny thing NVIDIA card as primary with 2 DVI's and second display cloned with lower resolution and CUDA is gone again, but indeed on that ATI+NVIDIA setup it's simply because of the card cannot create device.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 1, 2009)

funny thing is it still works or there would be no physx right?

sorry for repeating myself,  i should read my previous posts before posting again.


----------



## newfellow (Dec 1, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> funny thing is it still works or there would be no physx right?
> 
> sorry for repeating myself,  i should read my previous posts before posting again.



Everything works just fine it's just the detection. Although, after painful scripting here with OpenCL seems ATI side is near damn impossible to get functional and no way in hell correctly. I'll change 'funny' to it's damn 'hilarious' that NVIDIA CUDA+OpenCL 1.0 works pretty flawless while ATI best seller f*cks up big time even after 6 cards released like they wouldn't even want to make decent software or drivers.


----------

